# S.W.FLA fishing report 1/12/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Once again, Bokeelia Pier gate was locked. Claims that someone would be out to unlock the gate proved false leaving many scrambling for alternative locations. Decided to investigate Bokeelia Bridge(Stringfellow). Several of us from the pier ended up here. Catch of the day was definately Snapper! At least a dozen or so myself. At least its better than nothing.  

Tight Lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good for you jighead,better then I did.Was
wondering when we were going to hear from you.

T<----->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Fishing reports for the area didn't look to promising, but decided everyone one else was at least trying! You never know, might just get lucky!

Tight lines


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

Spoke w/Bill Sr. while you were out giving it a go. The pier is still closed and your getting the run around  

Bokeelia bridge ? Is that the bridge at Matlacha Pass ?? Any size to the Snapper, catching them under the bridge or casting out ??? I'll assume you all were using live shrimp  

Glad you got into something  

Good fishin'

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Bucket

The Bokeelia Bridge was that last little bridge just before the sharp left hand turn. Its all the way out and more like a canal. More or less its part of the Islands bays and creeks. I am thinking about trying the bridge your thinking of.

Was given some pinfish but no luck. The standby shrimp rig was the ticket. My snapper ranged from 8"-12", but others caught larger. Small but entertaining!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

